# St. James, Barbados--how far from The Gap?



## Cathyb (May 27, 2010)

Tuggers --We have reservations at All Seasons Resort-Europa -- how far is that from The Gap -- where all those little cafes and boutiques are (near Southwinds timeshare/Hotel)???

Are there reliable bus lines we could use to visit it once if it is pretty far from 
all Seasons?

Different question:  Where is the graveyard where people are buried standing up?  We saw that 15 years ago and would like to see it again.

Thank you for any info on the above!!


----------



## hulakaren (May 27, 2010)

We stayed at the all seasons in Sept 2008. It was pretty far from the gap area. We took a bus one night down to the Oistin's fish fry. It wasn't hard to get down there, it just took awhile... I'm thinking it was maybe 45 min to an hour. The buses are marked on the front where they are going to. People are really friendly too, and will help you. Just don't believe them if they say it is a 10 minute walk. We fell for that a couple of times and ended up walking miles each time!
We ended up renting a car after a few days. It was a little nerve racking when the buses would fly down the narrow roads coming towards us, but we survived. 
However, within walking distance is Holetown. There's a selection of restaurants there that are pretty good. Especially Angry Annie's.

The hotel is in a neighborhood, off of the main road, so it is a 5 minute walk to the beach. We would cut through the Almond Resort across the street to get to the beach. The beach you end up at though is fantastic. Just walk along it and you will come to the Sandy Lane Hotel. This is where Tiger Woods was married. They call it the platinum coast. 

I don't know about the graveyard...

And if you can, try to make it to the Crane and do their timeshare presentation. They don't (or at least didn't at the time) give any perks for doing it, but it was no pressure and the place is gorgeous! It's the kind of place you never want to leave. It's really far though and I'm not sure how to get there on a bus. We had the car when we went there.

When are you going?


----------



## hulakaren (May 27, 2010)

Also, FYI... the all seasons charged $12 US per day for AC. =(


----------



## Chrisky (May 28, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Tuggers --We have reservations at All Seasons Resort-Europa -- how far is that from The Gap -- where all those little cafes and boutiques are (near Southwinds timeshare/Hotel)???
> 
> Are there reliable bus lines we could use to visit it once if it is pretty far from
> all Seasons?
> ...



Right in the immediate area of Europa is a Chattel Village, much better IMO than the one in the Gap.  You'll find all sorts of shops, from the touristy ones that sell t-shirts, to more upscale ones.  In the middle of this village is a small restaurant as well as a gourmet food shop.  On the same side of the road and adjacent to the Chattel Village is the West Coast Mall where you will find a grocery store (supercentre) as well as Diamonds International, Cave Shepherd and other boutiques.  
From where you are you'd need to take a Big Blue bus that says Oistins, that would bypass Bridgetown and take you right by The Gap and on to Oistins for the Fish Fry.


----------



## Cathyb (May 29, 2010)

*hulakaren*



hulakaren said:


> We stayed at the all seasons in Sept 2008. It was pretty far from the gap area. We took a bus one night down to the Oistin's fish fry. It wasn't hard to get down there, it just took awhile... I'm thinking it was maybe 45 min to an hour. The buses are marked on the front where they are going to. People are really friendly too, and will help you. Just don't believe them if they say it is a 10 minute walk. We fell for that a couple of times and ended up walking miles each time!
> We ended up renting a car after a few days. It was a little nerve racking when the buses would fly down the narrow roads coming towards us, but we survived.
> However, within walking distance is Holetown. There's a selection of restaurants there that are pretty good. Especially Angry Annie's.
> 
> ...



Thank you lots!  Going end of March 2011.  Guess we'll forget The Gap, only there two nights on way home from Tobago heading to San Diego. Will do what you mentioned and see the great hotels near our place.


----------



## Cathyb (May 29, 2010)

*wow- thank you!*



Chrisky said:


> Right in the immediate area of Europa is a Chattel Village, much better IMO than the one in the Gap.  You'll find all sorts of shops, from the touristy ones that sell t-shirts, to more upscale ones.  In the middle of this village is a small restaurant as well as a gourmet food shop.  On the same side of the road and adjacent to the Chattel Village is the West Coast Mall where you will find a grocery store (supercentre) as well as Diamonds International, Cave Shepherd and other boutiques.
> From where you are you'd need to take a Big Blue bus that says Oistins, that would bypass Bridgetown and take you right by The Gap and on to Oistins for the Fish Fry.



Terrific -- we'll check it out!


----------



## Chrisky (May 29, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Terrific -- we'll check it out!



I forgot to mention, in Holetown, very close to where you will be (definitely walking distance) is a new development that should be finished by then called Lime Grove. It's supposed to be 80% completed by December 2010.  It's a multi-use development with upscale boutiques such as Ralph Lauren, Louis Vuitton, Cartier.  There will also be restaurants, 3 courtyards for outdoor events and a nightclub.


----------



## hulakaren (May 29, 2010)

Here's some pics:
http://community.webshots.com/album/577818665YCKRqM


----------



## Cathyb (May 29, 2010)

*So neat! Few questions *



hulakaren said:


> Here's some pics:
> http://community.webshots.com/album/577818665YCKRqM



How nice of you to dig those out for me, thank you!  

1.Was the first photo the lobby of the resort?  

2.How did you handle breakfasts -- in unit or out?  

3.Regarding the A/C charge -- was the weather pretty warm when you went?  We will be there in late March and I prefer climates 80 degrees or less.  Wondering if we will bite the bullet and get the A/C.  

4. Any other surprise fees?  

5. Did you get your reservations direct from the resort?  We did and hoping no problems on checking in.

So many questions, sorry!


----------



## hulakaren (May 29, 2010)

1.Was the first photo the lobby of the resort? No, sorry, that is St Nicholas Abbey where we got some really good rum. The pics of the hotel are starting on page 2 with img_5975. The hotel really does not have much of a lobby area.

2.How did you handle breakfasts -- in unit or out? We had ours included through a package deal that we got with airfare/hotel

3.Regarding the A/C charge -- was the weather pretty warm when you went? We will be there in late March and I prefer climates 80 degrees or less. Wondering if we will bite the bullet and get the A/C. It was pretty warm. I would not have wanted to be in the room without it.

4. Any other surprise fees? No. Just food was a bit more pricey at the restaurants than we were expecting. The average dinner entree was in the $18-25 range if I remember correctly. There was a more casual grill kind of restaurant (think nicer fast food type place like Pei Wei) by the Chattel Village that was in the $9-$12 range that was pretty good.

5. Did you get your reservations direct from the resort? We did and hoping no problems on checking in. We booked our package through travelocity, but we had no problems.


----------



## lynne (May 29, 2010)

We enjoyed both Harrison's Cave and St Nicholas Abbey but I think you will need a car to get to either.  Cathy, we loved Barbados - you have a great time!


----------



## Chrisky (May 29, 2010)

We were there this past March & April.  Usually when the sun sets it cools off quite a bit.  But not this year, it's been hotter than usual.  Also, the West coast is usually slightly warmer in the evening, so you'll need the AC.
As for restaurants in your immediate area: (prices are in $BDS)
http://www.zaccios.com/index.html
http://www.justgrillinbarbados.com/
http://www.thebeachhousebarbados.com/


----------



## Chrisky (May 29, 2010)

*Groceries*

Here is the site for the Super Centre located in Sunset Crest area.  this will give you an idea of prices for breakfast food.
http://www.supercentre.com/shop.html


----------



## Cathyb (May 30, 2010)

*hulakaren*



hulakaren said:


> 1.Was the first photo the lobby of the resort? No, sorry, that is St Nicholas Abbey where we got some really good rum. The pics of the hotel are starting on page 2 with img_5975. The hotel really does not have much of a lobby area.
> 
> 2.How did you handle breakfasts -- in unit or out? We had ours included through a package deal that we got with airfare/hotel
> 
> ...



Appreciate all your answers to my questions!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Cathyb (May 30, 2010)

*lynne*



lynne said:


> We enjoyed both Harrison's Cave and St Nicholas Abbey but I think you will need a car to get to either.  Cathy, we loved Barbados - you have a great time!



Lynne--thank you for the tips.  Hopefully we will be seeing you in July in Big Island; are you still planning to be in town?


----------



## Cathyb (May 30, 2010)

*Are groceries in Barbados dollars?*



Chrisky said:


> Here is the site for the Super Centre located in Sunset Crest area.  this will give you an idea of prices for breakfast food.
> http://www.supercentre.com/shop.html



Yipes, cereal is real pricey -- is that Barbados or US dollars?  Thank you for posting the market's list.


----------



## Cathyb (May 30, 2010)

*More questions *



hulakaren said:


> We stayed at the all seasons in Sept 2008. It was pretty far from the gap area. We took a bus one night down to the Oistin's fish fry. It wasn't hard to get down there, it just took awhile... I'm thinking it was maybe 45 min to an hour. The buses are marked on the front where they are going to. People are really friendly too, and will help you. Just don't believe them if they say it is a 10 minute walk. We fell for that a couple of times and ended up walking miles each time!
> We ended up renting a car after a few days. It was a little nerve racking when the buses would fly down the narrow roads coming towards us, but we survived.
> However, within walking distance is Holetown. There's a selection of restaurants there that are pretty good. Especially Angry Annie's.
> 
> ...



1.  Does the resort have a concierge if we want to do a half day city tour?

2.  Did you have transportation from the airport or just took a taxi?

Sorry, but questions keep popping up in my head and since you stayed there, you are my direct source


----------



## Chrisky (May 30, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Yipes, cereal is real pricey -- is that Barbados or US dollars?  Thank you for posting the market's list.


That's $BDS.


----------



## lynne (May 30, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Lynne--thank you for the tips.  Hopefully we will be seeing you in July in Big Island; are you still planning to be in town?



We will be here...


----------



## Chrisky (May 30, 2010)

*Half Day City Tour*

Barbados is not that big, 21 miles long x 16 miles wide, so tours either morning, or tours including lunch take you around the island to see the sites. Some companies do a Bridgetown tour to visit parliament buildings, St. Michael's Cathedral, refurbished synagogue.  Don't know if you have a concierge, but when you arrive at the airport and pick up your luggage, there is a small tourist office where you can pick up "Barbados in a Nutshell' which will have quite a lot of information about tour companies, places to visit and restaurant information.
These are a few popular companies:
http://www.islandsafari.bb/
http://www.glorytours.org/halfdaytourpage.html - (Little England tour would be good)
http://www.boycestours.com/companyinfo.cfm
http://www.johnsonstours.com/island-tours-and-cruise-tours.html
You could also hire a taxi and just visit the places that interest you.


----------

